# show your walleye blades



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

as promised i said i would put up pictures of some of the blades ive been painting. many of which definitely arent conventional and i had WAY too much fun making them. its hard to see in the picture, but many of the rigs i put colored sequins in between the beads as an experiment. i also stuck some on the black blade and definitely like how they came out. the minion was 100% done with a sharpie over white primer as was the stormtrooper. the blue on the tide pod blade along with the tear going down the crying jordan meme is also nail polish. the purple/green one is one i messed up powder coating in purple so i made it a barney colored one. elmo was a pink blade to begin with so that was very easy. the batman symbol was a chartruese blade anyways. boba fett, crying jordan, and donald trump i had entirely too much fun making. lady gaga was also highly entertaining to make and was done 100% just to troll one of my college friends that likes her. im still in the barracks another 2.5 weeks until done with school and back to normal so open to any suggestions







!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

minion will be a hit , purple n green also. that makes fishin fun even when your not ...


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

even though i made most of these as a joke/challenge to see if i could do it, id have to imagine most of these would work at least to some degree. if i were to guess, id say that the minion, the tide pod, and the purple/green would be the most effective based on success with similar color schemes ive used before with stuff ive bought from tackle shops. not sure how effective crying jordan would be, but you never know until you throw it. i cant imagine why, but ive gotten several requests from people back home to make them a donald trump rig whether they fish or not. donald trump will also be the first one i throw from a head boat mostly just to see the charter capts reaction to seeing what color i used when they net my fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ufaquaoiler said:


> as promised i said i would put up pictures of some of the blades ive been painting. many of which definitely arent conventional and i had WAY too much fun making them. its hard to see in the picture, but many of the rigs i put colored sequins in between the beads as an experiment. i also stuck some on the black blade and definitely like how they came out. the minion was 100% done with a sharpie over white primer as was the stormtrooper. the blue on the tide pod blade along with the tear going down the crying jordan meme is also nail polish. the purple/green one is one i messed up powder coating in purple so i made it a barney colored one. elmo was a pink blade to begin with so that was very easy. the batman symbol was a chartruese blade anyways. boba fett, crying jordan, and donald trump i had entirely too much fun making. lady gaga was also highly entertaining to make and was done 100% just to troll one of my college friends that likes her. im still in the barracks another 2.5 weeks until done with school and back to normal so open to any suggestions
> View attachment 254221
> !


you have way way to much time on your hands, LOL.
sherman


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

That purple and green one will be good I painted some like that in the same color scheme and killed the walleye on Lake Erie with them.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

purple and green ive used a similar design before with great results. even the batman one ive used a bumblebee looking blade that also worked good. the tide pod ive used a white blade with random splotches on the sides and i caught double the amount of walleye than people using gold right beside me multiple times on head boats. boba fett could be interpreted as a non neon firetiger color. pink works too so i bet elmo works too. i want to say ive used white/black so the stormtrooper would be plausible too. not sure ill make lake erie this summer but they WILL be thrown in saltwater this year!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

as worm harnesses go here is my finest


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> as worm harnesses go here is my finest


never really tried the triple blade ones hows it work for ya?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it works  that lure gets slammed , I made it one day for laughs and giggles but when I started using it the stupid thing was a hit.. its really heavy because its all glass beads and wire, the triple blades aren't really needed but I thought it was shiney and hoped the fish would hate it ( slam it ) they do and I loose a few....but three blades has the fish hitting the blades and missing the hooks.. working on a short version with one blade one hook


----------

